# First MTB ride - and first MTB in one day



## CopperCyclist (3 Oct 2011)

So, having done plenty of road cycling, a friend invited me to try MTBing with him the other day. I gladly accepted, and we went out to Cannock Chase, me ready to hire a bike when we got there. Guess what - none left to hire.

I decided to take a he'll of a plunge and spend a wad of recently earned overtime during the riots, and bought a bike instead. £1000 gone on a Trek 6500. I know it's a huge amount to spend, but I'd been wanting a MTB for a while as I have sold my car, and as the commuting is getting wetter/icer the thin tyres on my road bike are starting to get scary. So, I got the MTB, being assured it would be more than capable enough for Cannock, and as it has remote lock out for the forks, would be capable of a commute - if a little slow!

I really enjoyed the day, we did the whole course, and I couldn't believe how much hard MTBing is than road biking comparing mile for mile.

I just wondered now what people actually think of the bike - was it a decent buy? It held up fine, and was comfortable, but I'm very aware it was a spur of the moment purchase...


----------



## Friz (3 Oct 2011)

Nice. Looks like a good machine to enjoy the winter on. And the only time a spur of the moment purchase is unwise is if you don't use it.


----------



## MyBikeCodes (11 Oct 2011)

Welcome to the fold of mtbers! Great bike to start out on, will help you learn to ride properly rather than jumping straight into a full sus and it looks like a solid all rounder. Plus you got it for around £200 off. Bargain!


----------



## Panter (11 Oct 2011)

I have the 6700, which as far as I remember, is virtually the same.
Not a bad bike, there's better out there for the money, but perfectly serviceable.

Welcome to the muddy side!


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2011)

I did my first mtb ride for a year, last week, on the South Downs. Up and down, up and down on dry chalk paths and grass. You're dead right, I'd forgotten how tough it was.

I thought I'd go again today but it's raining and the chalk is lethal when it's just wet.


----------



## GilesM (11 Oct 2011)

The bike looks good and the spec looks good, the people I've met who have Trek's always seem to be happy with them. You have discovered that one difference between on and off road cycling is the difference in effort required for each mile, and also how much fun mtbing is, but there is one problem, bike bits wear out much quicker off road, however this does mean you can justify buying stuff as you get into it more. Have Fun.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Oct 2011)

I have just ordered a 6500, my first MTB, the one I got for 15 quid at the second hand police auction, with no front derreluer, and a chain that slips more than a dick on ice, does not count !

I should notice a distinct improvement in the ride quality !!!!


----------



## cjb (16 Oct 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> £1000 gone on a Trek 6500. I know it's a huge amount to spend



Good choice - you only get what you pay for in this world. I've had issues on this forum before about this, but cheap purchases are often the most expensive in the long run.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Oct 2011)

cjb said:


> Good choice - you only get what you pay for in this world. I've had issues on this forum before about this, but cheap purchases are often the most expensive in the long run.



+1


----------



## Monsieur Remings (29 Oct 2011)

Okay, what do you all think of this....

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...182oCw&usg=AFQjCNFeAaHpVm55KwtvQmAAMs34KWaA-Q

Being a road cyclist, I also want to get an mtb and this is probably my budget max...


----------



## Cubist (29 Oct 2011)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Okay, what do you all think of this....
> 
> http://www.google.co...vQmAAMs34KWaA-Q
> 
> Being a road cyclist, I also want to get an mtb and this is probably my budget max...



It's OK, with a Spec remarkably similar to this year's Spesh Rockhopper. 


How much research have you done, or do you want to do? 

What size do you want?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (29 Oct 2011)

Cubist said:


> It's OK, with a Spec remarkably similar to this year's Spesh Rockhopper.
> 
> 
> How much research have you done, or do you want to do?
> ...



I need to buy whatever I buy on 0% finance. Have looked around at this price range - seen Giant and Specialized but wouldn't really know how to compare. Am very happy to hangfire and do as much research as I can. I know the 805 is SRAM as opposed Shimano on this model.

I don't want full sus, just something for trail riding.


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (31 Oct 2011)

i would avoid the lower end SRAM ( x-5 x-7) as the shifters have plastic gears and seem to snap really easy the lower end shimano is alot better but after that its much of a muchness


----------



## GilesM (31 Oct 2011)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Okay, what do you all think of this....
> 
> http://www.google.co...vQmAAMs34KWaA-Q
> 
> Being a road cyclist, I also want to get an mtb and this is probably my budget max...



This would be perfect to get into mountain biking, it would be very good for most trail centres and natural stuff, obviously some of the components are not the best at that price, but the frame looks pretty good so will be perfect to upgrade around as bits wear out.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (31 Oct 2011)

mickeydrippin60 said:


> i would avoid the lower end SRAM ( x-5 x-7) as the shifters have plastic gears and seem to snap really easy the lower end shimano is alot better but after that its much of a muchness



Okay, that's handy to know.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (31 Oct 2011)

GilesM said:


> This would be perfect to get into mountain biking, it would be very good for most trail centres and natural stuff, obviously some of the components are not the best at that price, but the frame looks pretty good so will be perfect to upgrade around as bits wear out.



Thanks Giles, helpful input and much obliged.


----------

